
Why Use ECC Memory? - whitepoplar
https://danluu.com/why-ecc/
======
ColinWright
That's Error-Correcting Code memory[0], not Elliptic-Curve Cryptography[1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECC_memory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECC_memory)

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliptic-
curve_cryptography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliptic-curve_cryptography)

~~~
whitepoplar
Clarified in title, thanks.

